# ultegra 6600 vs 6700



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

What are the main differences between the 2 groups?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ultegra 6700 has the shifter cables under the bar tape, its short cage RD can cope with a wider cassette (eg. 11-28), it is slightly lighter and the hoods have been redesigned for better ergonomics for some riders (eg. smaller hands).


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Chainrings on the 6700 have threaded holes and are hollow. While it's not a functionally prominent difference, it's something to note when it comes to cross compatibility. The rings have to be used as a set.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> Chainrings on the 6700 have threaded holes and are hollow. While it's not a functionally prominent difference, it's something to note when it comes to cross compatibility. The rings have to be used as a set.


Chain rings are hollow?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Chain rings are hollow?


If it makes you feel any better Mr. V., it's just the _outer_ ring.  
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...ltegra_6700/product.-code-FC-6700.-type-.html


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

The hollow outer ring is filled inside and is 10 times as stiff as the previous one making shifting up to the big ring MUCH better.
The brake lever arms are Carbon
The pull on the brakes from the lever is different and puts much less compression on the cable housing for a more solid brake feel


----------



## Tonis_t (Jul 29, 2007)

BikeFixer said:


> The hollow outer ring is filled inside and is 10 times as stiff as the previous one making shifting up to the big ring MUCH better.
> The brake lever arms are Carbon
> The pull on the brakes from the lever is different and puts much less compression on the cable housing for a more solid brake feel


Wasn't the pull different only for dura ace? Imo 6700 didn't change brake cable pull.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Nope, pull on 6700 and now 105 too is different.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Tonis_t said:


> Wasn't the pull different only for dura ace? Imo 6700 didn't change brake cable pull.


Brake cable pull is same for DA 6700 and 5700

Front derailleur cable pull is different on DA


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

BikeFixer said:


> The hollow outer ring is filled inside and is 10 times as stiff as the previous one making shifting up to the big ring MUCH better.


10X as stiff??? Shifting isn't better at all. Going from a 6600 to a 6700, I can tell you that they shift the same. Yes, I did also change to a 6700 chain too. 
The ramps and pins are different on the chainring, but there's now only three vs. four of the 6600.


----------

